
Fogus: Everyone’s “agile” - DanielRibeiro
http://blog.fogus.me/2012/08/03/everyones-agile/
======
lmm
Of the three companies I've worked for, the most actually agile one was the
one that placed the least emphasis on being "agile" when they were recruiting.

